# Mac SE et Shufflepuck Café



## Alesc (15 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour, 

J'ai récupéré récemment le magnifique Mac SE familial de ma môman... :rateau:
Je l'ai allumé, il marche parfaitement ! J'ai juste un petit souci : on avait le jeu Shufflepuck Cafe, mais je n'arrive pas à remettre la main sur la disquette...  

Est-ce que l'un d'entre vous en aurait une copie à vendre (ou à céder) sur disquette 800K ? 

Et si jamais vous avez une adresse ou un plan pour en trouver un, je suis preneur...

D'avance merci !


----------



## Joachim du Balay (15 Septembre 2009)

voir sur *le grenier du mac*


----------



## Alesc (16 Septembre 2009)

Merci pour ta réponse !
Malheureusement, ils ne proposent que les logiciels à télécharger, rien de physique...


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Septembre 2009)

Ben justement, je ne savais pas quoi faire des deux disquettes de 800 K qui me restaient (j'utilise les disquettes pour faire communiquer mon vieux Duo 230 avec le reste du monde, mais le lecteur "Superdisk" USB sur mon PowerMac ne lit et n'écrit que les 1,3 Mo).

C'est un peu court pour aujourd'hui, mais je pourrais te les apporter lors de mon prochain déplacement sur Paris.


----------



## Alesc (16 Septembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben justement, je ne savais pas quoi faire des deux disquettes de 800 K qui me restaient (j'utilise les disquettes pour faire communiquer mon vieux Duo 230 avec le reste du monde, mais le lecteur "Superdisk" USB sur mon PowerMac ne lit et n'écrit que les 1,3 Mo).
> 
> C'est un peu court pour aujourd'hui, mais je pourrais te les apporter lors de mon prochain déplacement sur Paris.


Ca serait top ça, je te remercie ! 

Et as-tu la possibilité de copier Shufflepuck dessus ?  (Je précise que c'est légal : c'est considéré comme un "abandonware" aujourd'hui...).


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Septembre 2009)

Alesc a dit:


> Ca serait top ça, je te remercie !
> 
> Et as-tu la possibilité de copier Shufflepuck dessus ?  (Je précise que c'est légal : c'est considéré comme un "abandonware" aujourd'hui...).



Ben oui, ce ne sont pas des disquettes vierges que je comptait t'apporter, Shufflepuck Café est sur mon Duo, j'ai déjà fait l'archive pour voir combien de disquettes il fallait (j'ai juste la version noir et blanc, mais pour un SE, je pense que ça devrait suffire ). Ce soir en rentrant, je ressors ces deux disquettes et je mets ça dessus, surveille ta boite à MP, je te passerais un MP dès que je saurais quand je retourne sur Paris (peut-être cette semaine, où la prochaine, mais assez rapidement de toute façon) !


----------



## Alesc (16 Septembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben oui, ce ne sont pas des disquettes vierges que je comptait t'apporter, Shufflepuck Café est sur mon Duo, j'ai déjà fait l'archive pour voir combien de disquettes il fallait (j'ai juste la version noir et blanc, mais pour un SE, je pense que ça devrait suffire ). Ce soir en rentrant, je ressors ces deux disquettes et je mets ça dessus, surveille ta boite à MP, je te passerais un MP dès que je saurais quand je retourne sur Paris (peut-être cette semaine, où la prochaine, mais assez rapidement de toute façon) !


Franchement M. Pascal77, c'est adorable ! 

Inutile de dire que je paye mon coup ! 

Et si jamais tu n'as pas le temps, je peux aussi t'envoyer une enveloppe timbrée.
Tu me tiens au courant en MP, merci beaucoup en tout cas !


----------



## Invité (16 Septembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> j'ai juste la version noir et blanc,



Tiens, je ne savais qu'il y avait une version couleurs  :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Septembre 2009)

Alesc a dit:


> Et si jamais tu n'as pas le temps, je peux aussi t'envoyer une enveloppe timbrée.



Oh, tu sais, à part en juillet/août, les semaines où je ne vais pas sur Paris au moins une fois, sont assez rares. Cette semaine c'était hier, dès que j'ai mon prochain RdV, je te passe un MP.



Invité a dit:


> Tiens, je ne savais qu'il y avait une version couleurs  :love:



Moi non plus, mais la version que j'ai se nommant ShufflepuckCafeNB, j'hypothèse qu'il existe en fait deux versions, toutes deux en noir et blanc, mais une pour les écrans monochromes, et l'autre pour les écrans couleur !


----------



## Invité (17 Septembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Moi non plus, mais la version que j'ai se nommant ShufflepuckCafeNB, j'hypothèse qu'il existe en fait deux versions, toutes deux en noir et blanc, mais une pour les écrans monochromes, et l'autre pour les écrans couleur !



Oui, c'est vrai que ma version (que j'ai sur le Classic II) se termine aussi par NB.
Et j'ai pu constater en suivant le lien de *Joachim du Balay* que le version couleur est identique (screenshots) 
Dommage que le jeu soit injouable avec un ordi puissant (pour l'époque ! ) on se fait rétamer même contre le plus nul des joueurs !


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Septembre 2009)

Invité a dit:


> Dommage que le jeu soit injouable avec un ordi puissant (pour l'époque ! ) on se fait rétamer même contre le plus nul des joueurs !



Qu'entends tu par "ordi puissant (pour l'époque ! )" ? Parce que sur ton Classic II, ça doit rester extrèmement jouable, même sur mon Duo 230, même proc que ton Classic II mais cadencé à 33 Mhz au lieu de 16, j'ai réussi à battre les deux premiers joueurs, et à faire "figure honorable" avec les deux suivants !

Bon, faudrait que je teste sur mon G4 (il est sous Leopard, mais j'ai Sheepshaver avec un 8.6 dessus), mais je ne sais pas si 1) Shufflepuck cafe tourne sous 8.6, et 2) si sheepShaver peut le faire tourner. En tout cas, Boxcard Casino, à peu près de la même époque ne tourne pas sous système 8.x ou 9.x.


----------



## Joachim du Balay (18 Septembre 2009)

ah oui, je jouais sur un MacIntosh SE, c'était quand même facile contre Woody...

il me semble avoir essayé la version"couleur" sur des PowerMac 7300/OS 8.6 et G3/OS 9, mais ça plantait...


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Septembre 2009)

Maintenant, il est aussi possible que ça soit le PPC que le jeu ne supporte pas !


----------



## Invité (18 Septembre 2009)

L'ordi plus puissant dont je parlais, c'est un Starmax avec un 603ev@200 MHz (à l'époque en 7.6.1)
Là, je me prends des branlées systématiques !


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Septembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Maintenant, il est aussi possible que ça soit le PPC que le jeu ne supporte pas !





Invité a dit:


> L'ordi plus puissant dont je parlais, c'est un Starmax avec un 603ev@200 MHz (à l'époque en 7.6.1)
> Là, je me prends des branlées systématiques !



Donc, pour 8.x/9.x, c'est bien le système, pas le PPC !


----------



## mercutio (18 Septembre 2009)

N'oublie de ressortir Dark castle et Tetris...


----------



## claude72 (18 Septembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, faudrait que je teste sur mon G4...


Je l'ai un peu essayé cette semaine sur mon G4 (QuickSilver 933 MHz sous OS 9.22, et apparemment il fonctionne. (bien-sûr, sans le son !)


----------



## Alesc (22 Septembre 2009)

Un énorme merci à Pascal77, qui nous a remis en main propre deux disquettes avec le jeu ! :love:
Je me suis défoulé ce soir, ça m'a replongé dans mon enfance... Merci merci merci Pascal ! 

Je vais installer le SE à demeure dans notre salle à manger, pour une petite décoration retro-gaming ; les visiteurs intéressés pourront s'amuser à Shufflepuck... :rateau:
D'ailleurs j'y retourne


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Septembre 2009)

:rose:

Outch !  J'ai l'impression d'avoir sauvé le monde d'un grave péril, là 

Bon, sans rire, je pouvais le faire, et ça ne m'a rien coûté de plus que le poids de ces deux disquettes à transporter en plus dans ma sacoche, c'est dire l'intensité de l'effort consenti ! 

En tout cas, il est plaisant de te faire plaisir, donc, selon la formule consacrée : tout le plaisir était pour moi, il n'y aura qu'à dire que c'était pour la fête d'Émilie avec deux jours de retard 

Je répondrais à ton MP, mais vers la fin de la semaine, là, je suis un peu pris par le temps.


----------



## Alesc (22 Septembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> :rose:
> 
> Outch !  J'ai l'impression d'avoir sauvé le monde d'un grave péril, là
> 
> ...



Ca marche Pascal ! Réponds-moi quand tu as le temps, et je transmets à Emilie. 

A bientôt !


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (22 Septembre 2009)

Invité a dit:


> Tiens, je ne savais qu'il y avait une version couleurs  :love:



Sur mac je ne suis pas sûr mais sur d'autres plateformes oui comme sur l'amiga    

Sinon l'abondonware n'est pas légal, mais toléré, ce qui est différent.


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Septembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5226856 a dit:
			
		

> l'abondonware n'est pas légal, mais toléré, ce qui est différent.



Rien n'est légal, la loi ne définit pas ce qui est autorisé, mais ce qui est interdit, la légalité d'une chose n'est donc définie que par son absence d'illégalité.

Pour l'abandonware, il y a trois cas de figure :

1) Le titulaire des droits accepte expressément que son logiciel soit considéré comme tel,

2) Le titulaire des droits "ignore" la chose, que ça soit au sens propre ou au sens figuré,

3) la déshérence : il n'y a plus de titulaire des droits (faillite et absence de rachat ).

Seul le cas 2) peut éventuellement poser problème. Bon, faut bien admettre qu'en matière d'abandonware, ça reste le plus courant !


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (22 Septembre 2009)

La plupart des droits appartiennent à des studios, et si l'excellent cinemaware à ouvert quelques licences comme le légendaire defender of the crown, d'autres comme ubisoft continue d'utiliser les leurs de façon commerciale comme Prince of Persia qui a eu le droit à une relifting alors que le jeu est souvent dit abandonware. Pour moi tant que l'auteur des droits ne le précise pas, ça reste illégal mais je dis cela sans jetter la pierre au très bon site qui est le grenier et dont l'utilité pour la mémoire et l'histoire des jeux sous Mac n'est plus à prouver.


----------



## Dabon (23 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour, 

J'ai réussi à faire tourner *Shufflepuck version noir et blanc* sur Mac os 7.5, mais malheureusement *LES SONS NE FONCTIONNENT PAS*!
Quelle frustration énorme, d'autant que ces sons étaient vraiment énormes, rien à voir avec les versions (couleurs) exécrables que j'ai pu voir (sons minables et "scratchy").

*Question impossible: quelqu'un, un vrai geek très calé, aurait-il une idée de la piste à suivre?*

J'ai trouvé ce Shufflepuck en application Os Classic, il ne tourne donc pas sur Mac Os 6 ou antérieur.
J'utilise un iMac alu 20', Basilisk II.

Sérieusement, j'offre un cadeau (je sais pas quoi mais bon) à celui qui résoud ce problème!  Merci...

Ok, mais un seul topic suffit, je fusionne !


----------



## Dabon (23 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour, je vois que vous parlez de Shufflepuck Cafe et j'aurais besoin d'une info: avez-vous le SON sur Mac SE?
Je suis sur émulateur Basilisk, Mac Os 7.5, rom Quad900, rien à faire: j'ai Shufflepuck... *SANS LE SON*! Help, si quelqu'un à une idée... Horrible frustration!
Ou si vous pouvez au moins me confirmer sur quelle machine ce jeux fonctionne avec son, ce serait super, ça me donnerait une piste. Mac SE?

D'accord avec vous sur la difficulté: à partir du chien, ça se corse méchamment !!


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Janvier 2012)

Sur Mac SE, je ne sais pas, mais chez moi, Basilisk, système 7.5.5 et Rom de PowerBook Duo230, je n'ai pas non plus de son, alors que sur mes PowerBook (Duo 230 sous 7.6.1 et PowerBook 190 sous 7.5.5), je l'ai dans tous les cas, donc ça semble bien être un problème au niveau de l'émulation (bien que d'autres vieilleries telles que l'excellent Boxcars Casino, par exemple, soient elles parfaitement sonorisées sous Basilisk).

EDIT : Ben nan, en fait, je me suis gouré, sur le PB190, je n'ai pas le son, et lorsque je l'avais essayé sur le Duo230, celui ci était encore en 7.1, faudra que je re-teste en 7.6.1 pour être sûr.

EDIT bis : je viens de re-tester sur le Duo 230 sous 7.6.1, le jeu tourne parfaitement, et avec le son, donc ce n'est pas un problème de système sur le PB190, mais plutôt de Rom, je pense (mais mon Basilisk ayant une copie de la Rom du Duo, pour lui, c'est bien un problème d'émulation). Par contre, en 7.6.1, le jeu plante systématiquement (Mac figé) quand on fait "Quitter", ce qu'il ne fait pas sous 7.5.5.


----------



## Dabon (23 Janvier 2012)

Hé bien, merci pour ces réponses, qui confirment malheureusement mes difficultés!...
J'ai essayé sous 7.5, et 7.6: rien à faire! J'y retourne avec 7.1...

D'après ce que tu dis il semblerait donc que l'appli Os Classic Shufflepuck contient bien les infos du son.


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Janvier 2012)

Dabon a dit:


> Hé bien, merci pour ces réponses, qui confirment malheureusement mes difficultés!...
> J'ai essayé sous 7.5, et 7.6: rien à faire! J'y retourne avec 7.1...
> 
> D'après ce que tu dis il semblerait donc que l'appli Os Classic Shufflepuck contient bien les infos du son.



Oui, et il semble bien aussi que ça ne soit pas une question de système, puisque sur le Duo 230, j'ai le son aussi bien sous 7.1 que sous 7.6.1.

Par contre, le problème sous 7.6.1, c'est le plantage quand tu quittes le logiciel (ce qu'il ne fait ni sous 7.1, ni sous 7.5.5).


----------



## Dabon (24 Janvier 2012)

J'ai une autre question: j'ai également un fichier Shufflepuck.dsk, mais ce fichier en particulier n'est pas reconnu comme disque Mac sur Mini vMac (avec mac os 6).
Savez-vous si les fichier .dsk peuvent correspondre à d'autres machines (Amiga etc)?

De toute évidence le jeu Shufflepuck date d'avant Mac os 7, il doit donc bien exister en application mac os 6 ou antérieur... Et pourtant, pas moyen de mettre la main sur autre chose que l'appli Classic!


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Janvier 2012)

Dabon a dit:


> J'ai une autre question: j'ai également un fichier Shufflepuck.dsk, mais ce fichier en particulier n'est pas reconnu comme disque Mac sur Mini vMac (avec mac os 6).
> Savez-vous si les fichier .dsk peuvent correspondre à d'autres machines (Amiga etc)?



C'est pas "il peut", c'est "il correspond", c'est un format d'image disques qui a été utilisé essentiellement sous MS DOS et Apple II, essentiellement pour des images de disquettes de 5,25", mais aussi 3,5 pouces simple densité (720/800Ko &#8230; Entre autre, c'est le format des disques utilisés par les émulateurs d'Apple II).

Il y a donc des chances qu'il s'agisse de la version Apple II de ShufflePuck, l'ancêtre de ShufflePuck Café.


----------



## Dabon (25 Janvier 2012)

Merci pour ces précisions. J'ai trouvé un fichier *Shufflepuck.2mg* qui marche sur KEGS (émulateur Apple IIgs si j'ai bien compris), mais ce n'est pas le shufflepuck que je cherchais: il est en couleur, moins bien fait et moins bien dessiné, c'est vraiment une version très différente.

Plusieurs personnes m'ont dit avoir le son avec l'application Classic de Shufflepuck n&b sur une vrai machine d'époque (Mac SE ou autres), donc c'est l'émulateur qui est en cause.

Quand aux fichiers .dsk, ce n'est apparemment pas si simple, car certains fonctionnent sous Mac os 6 (Crystal Quest, compil de jeux), et d'autre non (Shufflepuck 192 Ko par exemple, qui ne correspond pas à ce système et est en effet plutôt un format DOS).

Bref, je n'ai plus qu'à essayer d'autres émulations, d'autres systèmes (7.0), en espérant un résultat.


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Janvier 2012)

Dabon a dit:


> Plusieurs personnes m'ont dit avoir le son avec l'application Classic de Shufflepuck n&b sur une vrai machine d'époque (Mac SE ou autres), donc c'est l'émulateur qui est en cause.



Oui, mais aussi certaines Rom de certaines machines, sur mon Duo 230 (68030 de 1992) il fonctionne avec le son, sur mon PB 190 (68LC40 de 1995), il n'a pas le son malgré une version plus ancienne du système.



Dabon a dit:


> Quand aux fichiers .dsk, ce n'est apparemment pas si simple, car certains fonctionnent sous Mac os 6 (Crystal Quest, compil de jeux), et d'autre non (Shufflepuck 192 Ko par exemple, qui ne correspond pas à ce système et est en effet plutôt un format DOS).



Il parait qu'ils étaient aussi compatibles avec  le système FMI, les fichiers .DSK, mais qu'ils ne le sont plus depuis le 14 mai dernier


----------



## Dabon (25 Janvier 2012)

*Alleluia!!* J'AI SHUFFLEPUCK AVEC LE SON!! Comme j'ai trouvé, j'en fait part à la communauté, en espérant que ça serve à d'autres (j'ai ramé sévère). 

1) En émulation, Shufflepuck Café fonctionne avec le son sur Mini vMac, ROM Mac Plus, système 6 (d'autres OS marchent, mais j'ai noté un bug graphique sous 7.0.1).

2) Le problème secondaire consiste à trouver un moyen d'importer l'application dans le finder dans Mini vMac. Car l'appli Classic brute n'est pas importée telle quelle avec le module d'import de vMac; dis autrement: ça marche pas.

3) Il faut donc copier Shufflepuck dans une image disque (disquette 1,4 Mo). Comment? Ça se corse. Il faut pour cela deux choses: un système OS 7 minimum (via l'émulateur Basilisk II ou un vrai Mac), et l'application Disk Copy 6.3 (dispo légalement ici ).
On crée grâce à elle une image disque (1,4 Mo par exemple) qu'on monte, et dans laquelle on copie Shufflepuck. Après on copie cette image disque sur son vrai disque dur.
Dans Basilisk on effectue aisément ces transferts entre émulateur et vrai disque, via la racine Unix.

4) Changer l'extension .img de l'image disque en .dsk si jamais vMac ne la reconnait pas (apparemment .img marche). Charger la "disquette" dans Mini vMac, lancer l'appli!!
*Mini vMac* tourne vraiment très bien. Pour _Crystal Quest_ il est le seul émulateur que je connaisse à reproduire parfaitement les mouvements de souris sans le moindre bug.
Noir et blanc certes, mais parfaitement génial!! Comme le mac de mon enfance, snif .

Merci au forum Mac Generation pour les précieuses infos!

PS: Maintenant que Shufflepuck tourne, c'est bien beau, mais encore faut-il se farcir ces adversaires terrifiants de difficulté!! La question qu'on peut se poser: *est-ce qu'un être humain a déjà remporté le tournoi* (battu tous les adversaires, y compris le gros dur à moustache)??!!


----------

